

Ask HN: How many physical/virtual servers does GitHub have? - rajeemcariazo

This was once asked in Quora (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;How-many-physical-virtual-servers-does-GitHub-have) but is now outdated.
======
phantom_oracle
My guesstimate for 2015 is about +200

You could also be inspired by the "jerk-off calculations" from Silicon Valley
and take Toms numbers from 2010 at that point, referencing the amount of repos
(at that time), the number of GH users (at that time) and the size of the
repos (at that time) and then quantify these numbers into a model.

You can then use that model to estimate the 2015 numbers (holding constants
like "they still use Ruby mostly" or "they haven't swapped out slow Ruby parts
with high-performance X-language", etc.)

Based on their size though, adding that a lot of other code-hosting tools have
since gone into shut-down mode, I'd say that even with major performance
boosts, they must be (at minimum) around +100

